# Traynor YGL1 Opinions?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't tried this amp, but I'm thinking of picking one up during Yorkville month at L&M. At $599, it seems like a decent deal.
*
Features (from Traynor site)*

15 Watts
Cathode Bias Circuit Design
Hand Selected 12AX7 (x2) and EL84 (x2) Tubes
Celestion 12-inch Greenback Speaker
Simple Gain, Bass, Middle, Treble, Master, and Reverb Controls
Three Stage USA / Brit / Pure Mode Switch
Accepts Optional Two Button foot switch:
Switch 1 = 6dB Gain Boost
Switch 2 = Reverb Defeat

Series Effects loop
External Speaker Jack Output
Solid Plywood Cabinet Construction
Two Year Unlimited Warranty*
At 15 watts, it should be plenty loud for most gigs I play. I normally run either my 20 watt YBA2 or my 37 watt JTM45, both of which have to be attentuated so they're not stupid loud. I'm basically looking for a grab and go amp and this one has a decent list of features.

What's I'm concerned about are the following:
Is the +6db boost going to be enough for me to have my solos stand out, or will I still need a boost pedal?
In addition, I'll probably be running this thing fairly wide open to get some grind out of it. I'm a bit concerned about headroom when employing either the 6db on-board boost, or a boost pedal.
The reverb is something called a Belton digi-log reverb, which apparently is the same component used in the Malekko Spring Chicken and the BYOC Reverb pedal. How does this compare to an Accutronics tank?
I'm gonna go give it a whirl when I get a chance, or I might just buy it and bring it home to give it a workout there, but I figured I'd ask to see if anyone here has tried it out and can comment on it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Woo hoo, I just picked one up! 8)

Rather than a new thread, I figured that I'd bump this one.
All the stats are listed anyways, so bonus.

I've been eyeing up one of these for a while now.
I bought a WR20 a while ago for a grab and go.
Locally, a buddy called me up asking for advise on what new tube amp to buy.
Well it all worked out in the end, he loves the WR20 and I got the YGL1.

I've been playing this for a while tonight, plugged straight in. Great little amp!
I ran it first with just the combo, then added the 1x12 extension after.
I found my favs to be the Brit mode, gain dimed. This might get loud...
It'll move some air boy, especially with the extra cab in the mix.

Not exactly crunchy territory, but a good bit of gain to be had.
You could easily get away with the gain on tap for a lot of classic rock.
I'll be trying it with various pedals to see what will compliment this amp.
I did find though, with the EQ set the same, when you dial down the gain,
a bit of bottom end goes with it. Seems like lots when dimed, but a bit lacking when just clean.
A quick adjustment of the EQ though, and you're back in business.

In the True setting, that's the tone stack by-pass, something that comes with the Maz 8 too.
Pretty cool as a solo boost feature, not sure if it's controlable with a footswitch though.
There's a footswitch input on the back, but in the instructions, 
it mentions about the amp being compatible with any "two button" footswitch, or something to that effect.
Anybody use a footswitch on one of these yet? What can you do? Just toggle between Brit/USA settings?










Edit: I noticed the footswitch capabilities after my post, doh...


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I am currently renting one from L&M for $20.34 for a whole month. Thats about half the price of renting a Fender product selling in the same price category.

If you are seriously considering buying one, rent it first and see how you like it. One thing that you may have to get used to is the knobs. Its sometimes difficult to see where they are pointing. I also believe its a digital reverb.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's no L&M here Krelf, not sure if you can rent them locally.

I called earlier this week and the Traynor shipment just happened to be arriving this week.
It was still in the box when I went there tonight. 
I played around for about 15 minutes in the store and walked out with it.

I also grabbed a Darkhorse 2x12 cab. As you can see in the pic, I already had a 1x12.
Great design with the removable panels on the back. Loaded with Greenbacks, sweetness.
I'll really get to pit the GBs against the Webers I have loaded into the other cabs.

Lots of fun. 8)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I never ended up buying one myself, but I still find myself looking at it as an interesting addition (I ended up buying a different amp).

I'm also intrigued by the 30w Traynor with the 4 EL84s.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Any thoughts on how close to the Dark Horse it is sound wise?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

hollowbody or Krelf might be able to help you keto, I'm not sure if I ever tried the DH amp.

I've only picked up the two DH cabs for there form and functional capabilities.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

keto said:


> Any thoughts on how close to the Dark Horse it is sound wise?


I have both the dark horse and the YGL1. Although they are laid our similarly with the switching options (brit, usa, pure), they are very different beasts, sound wise. For example, on the dark horse, going to pure mode seems to give you more clean headroom, while switching to the pure on the ygl1 turns it into a wild, snarling animal.


----------

